# Ace Frehley and Dunkin Donuts



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Bizarre? Just a little

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl2ZzDpSrKw


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Ummm... that was a little weird and the playing was really sloppy. Besides Tim Hortons>>>>>>Dunkin' Donuts


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Bizarre? Just a little
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl2ZzDpSrKw


Did Gene and Paul cut him off from Royalties or something?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Holy sloppy Batman.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Too much caffeine and sugar for that boy.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Ace rulez. He is pure rock n roll.............


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL, he sound's wasted.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

lol Ace is an absolute loon. I read an interview with Eric Singer (former drummer for Kiss) where he said Frehley tried to put a hex on Gene and Paul using a pentagram on a chalkboard after he went to see a witch doctor


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

Ace once said ... "As long as I know what key the solo is in, I try to kind of empty my mind and not think about anything. I just play without thinking."

I guess this was one of those moments! I sure hope he got paid well.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I think that was just plain hilarious!


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

I thought it was awesome.. Ace was always sloppy so this isn't much of a change. Plus he sounds drunk... gooood ol Ace always delivers!


----------

